# Cement Works, West Sussex, June 13



## Chopper (Nov 16, 2013)

"There has been a limestone quarry on this site since 1851 and the end to production in 1991 marked the end of over 150 years of activity. The owners had no obligation to demolish the buildings or restore the landscape to its natural state, so production was simply stopped, leaving the buildings as a well known local monument.
The site stands in two halves spit by the main road with a tunnel connecting the two halves of the site. The western side was the main entrance to the site home to the distribution plant and the administrative blocks. To the east the industrial site and quarry.
The site has now been acquired by Dunman, an aggregates company, and there is now regular activity onsite."
Information taken from http://www.abandoned-britain.com/

This site was absolutely enormous and a pleasure to explore. A dangerous place though. We chose not to make our way upstairs as the walkways and stairways all looked risky.































































Thanks for looking


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks good that and well shot.
Nice selfie at the end but why the long face!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thats huge,great photos.


----------



## borntobemild (Nov 17, 2013)

I love old cement works. Brings back happy memories of the now demolished Cemex plant in Southam.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 17, 2013)

Some great pics there!
Thanks..


----------



## Mardy Bum (Nov 23, 2013)

Great shots, I visited around the same time but only managed to get in one building on the admin side, didn't want to piss off the people living there tho so kept it brief.
Did you encounter any security?


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 24, 2013)

Great rep !!!
Another one to The List!!!


----------



## Chopper (Nov 24, 2013)

We did have brief contact with secca, but he was on the wrong side of a fence. we left after that.


----------



## chubs (Nov 24, 2013)

thats cool! went past it once, need to get back n get in!!! cheers!


----------



## Mardy Bum (Nov 25, 2013)

Chopper said:


> We did have brief contact with secca, but he was on the wrong side of a fence. we left after that.



I got clocked by the security dude as soon as I got off the bus, so pissed on my chances! I struggled to spot a way in (well one that didn't involve going right past the security hut!). Even from behind the fence it's an impressive old beast, but the cement dust was a nightmare, got covered


----------



## Chopper (Nov 25, 2013)

haha unlucky! yeah I was covered in the stuff. Imagine working there! :|


----------

